# Recent pics of my Oscar (Chester)



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I think his colors are just amazing - I'm in love!!!! LOL


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

Thats about as good as it gets, great specimen. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Gremlin. I sure am happy with how he is growing up. He is spoiled rotten for sure.


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

I think that that "Being Spoiled" thing just comes along with having an Oscar for a pet. They act just like a spoiled rotten brat if they dont get their way. 

https://youtu.be/TP8RB7UZHKI


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Yep he sure does. His latest stunt is not wanting his pellets but always begging for a treat stick. He will not win this battle - I swear!!!!


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)

We will see *r2


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Does your cat ever try to mess with him?


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Not that I've noticed but who knows what goes on while I am at work. I sure hope she isn't spooking him.


----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## The Gremlin (Jul 11, 2015)




----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

So is this coloration something new? I saw one like this, with variation of the darkness just the other day in the LFS. Is it calico or something? 

I have never considered oscars, but I am "imagining" what big fish I would get if I had another 75 gallon tank-- maybe in the future. I have decided that I really think those white long fin oscars are really beautiful (as a girl, I would, right?) but you need to have them alone. Though I saw a tank with both an oscar and a blood red parrot in it. So what can live with oscars if you had room for say 5 fish.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

kalyke said:


> So what can live with oscars if you had room for say 5 fish.


Silver dollars, to big to be eaten.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Took some more pics of my boy "Chester". I think its very interesting how he goes from vibrant orange to very muted and then back again. I'm not sure why this happens but I assume its mood swings??

Here are some recent pics: Who couldn't love that face!!!!


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice pics, has he grown any?


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Yes, he is growing nicely. I would say he is at least 9 inches now and very thick bodied. He sure seems to fill out the new 120 gallon tank just fine.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

The 2nd picture makes him look big. How big was he when you first started this thread?


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I got him at the end of April. He was a good 4 inches when i got him. He is between 9 and 10" now.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow that is some good growth.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Time again for more pics of by boy Chester. He was hamming it up for the camera last night.

Enjoy!!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

This is what I like to see! A happy giant in a nice tank where he is not neglected or stunted! Very beautiful oscar!


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Thanks Majerah - I take the care of my fish very seriously. Love to see him thriving. He fills the 120 gallon up very nicely. :smile2:


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

I could have sworn I posted, but I guess it didn't load :/. That is a huge oscar, he must be 12 inches.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

I will have to try to measure him again - its very hard to get a good measurement but I was thinking 9-10 inches. I will check him this weekend.

He is a very thick bodied fish for sure - such a brute. He is really quite the gentlemen. LOL He knows me and swims right up to me and will let me pet him if I want.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

It looks like he's 2 inches thick.


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

He is very thick bodied. I just measured him and he is just over 10 inches right now.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Wow.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Gorgeous Oscar, very well loved


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you. I do love him dearly. Try to do the best for him.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Beautiful well cared for fella. Nice job


----------



## L.West (Apr 26, 2013)

He is definitely one spoiled rotten Oscar - that's for sure. :grin2:


----------

